# Best fish finder, GPS, Depth Finder



## digger_mcbiff (Apr 17, 2021)

I have a Release Classic 15. I need to replace the GPS, Fish finder Depth finder. For a boat that small what would be the best recommendation? I went to West Marine and they are having a sale on Memorial Day. Anyone have an idea where I might get the best deal? Thanks!
Digger McBiff


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Budget, screen size, where you plan to fish would be good information to narrow this down.


----------

